# Floor plan



## caters (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm sorry if I am posting this in the wrong subforum but it is artistic in a way.

Anyway this is the floor plan for the first floor of the generation ship. I will update this thread when I either draw another floor plan for a different floor or when I update the first floor(or any floor for that matter).

First off here is the whole first floor:



My Momma thinks these branches are unstable but I designed them to be stable.

Here is the piloting room:


I made it big so that there would be plenty of backups. The heat you see there is what powers the motion mechanisms.

Here is the lecturing room:


The aliens here teach everything from basic skills for young children to college level and electives. They also teach reproductive education.

Here are the primary sleeping quarters:


There is a diurnal side and a nocturnal side. The nocturnal side has invisible UVB lights for vitamin D production.



Here is the other sleeping quarters. Most of the time it is closed but this is just for mating. No exchange between males is allowed.

Here are the living quarters:


This area is for the comfort of the humans.

Here is the farm:


One side is for plants and the other is for animals. I could draw a better cow.

Here is the apiary:


This is where honey is produced and bee colonies are maintained.

Here is the food storage:


This is where food is stored for both aliens and humans.

Here is the swimming and diving area:


In the swimming area there is a wading/birth pool, a kids pool, and a normal pool. The diving pool is smaller than the swimming pool but it is deeper.

Here is the medical bay:


This is where the sick and injured humans and aliens go. They also go here for pregnancy checkups, annual checkups, and health problems.

Here is the pet room:


Here the aliens have all kinds of pets from cats and dogs to sharks and dolphins and everything in between. They give the humans everything they need for their pet and the only things they need to resupply are food, vitamins, calcium, and toys.

Here is the waiting room:


Here is where people wait their turn with the vet.

Here is the vet:


This has both general and specialists.

Here are the alien sleeping quarters:



This is set up just like the human sleeping quarters.

Here is the alien living quarters:


This is just like the human living quarters.

Here is the nuclear fusion room:


This is where fuel is stored and used. Heat is produced here to power the motion mechanisms. Electricity is produced here to be stored in batteries and used to power a lot of the ship. The hole is there so that a robot arm can grab a tank that is full of iron and nickel and bring it to the industrial floor.


----------



## Reichelina (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello! Is this a ship that's going to be in  your novel? 
That's awesome! 

I suggest you make an outline of the whole ship at first and photocopy that as many floors as the ship has so you have the basic flooring. I know this is just a draft but I like your ideas here. 

Next time you can add in more detail!


----------



## caters (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes this is a ship that is going to be in my novel. This novel will involve interstellar travel. My universe often has our Milky Way Galaxy but the other galaxies are not ones from our universe. Usually I either assume that a planet is in a different galaxy than ours(Such as Kepler Bb) or if it is in our galaxy, I don't specify the star, just whether it is a single star or multiple star system and if it is a star system how many stars there are(binary, ternary, quarternary, etc.). If there are an even number of stars I specify it even further by saying things like triple binary and double ternary(which are both types of senary or sextuple system).

Usually my solar systems don't have many planets. My Kepler solar system for example has only 4 planets and all of them have life and are rocky(though only 2 are earthlike).

I have though went to the extreme with a super compact system in my Math World(actually several of them). 61 planets total in most of these Math World systems but the geometry one has 10(our solar system might also have 10 planets but we won't know for sure until some solar system exploring spacecraft comes by those planets. We also won't know if there really is a red dwarf in a binary pair with our sun until decades later(spacecraft are slow but technology advancement is fast)).


----------



## Rmand (Jun 25, 2016)

Wow, hey I really love what you are doing, I'd love to see how it ends up because I've been a fan of this genre since a long time ago on movies, wish you the best luck


----------

